# sky tv



## celtbhoy (May 17, 2007)

anyone know how i can get bbc scotland on my system in ireland??


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you will probably have to use either another dish or a movable dish and a independant sat receiver check the footprint goes over you
http://www.lyngsat.com/
this is better posted on a sat forum

http://www.digitechg.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=7
http://www.satellites.co.uk/satellite/index.php


----------

